# Hives on national forest land? (Specifically, Tonto.)



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll talk to the office there after I move but -- has anyone had any experience keeping hives on nat'l forest land? I'll be living in a tiny community of private land surrounded by tens of thousands of acres of national forest. Most of the lots are an acre and a 1/4 and there are lots of kids, so in the interest of keeping peace ... no hives on the property.

However, about 1/4 mile away, there's a lovely creek with running water (rare!) easy access, and very few visitors. The only way in or out is on foot or by quad. Only the locals are likely to be down in there, so I doubt I'll have problems with vandals. 

Anyone know what the forest service reaction would be if I wanted to set up a couple hives for private honey production?  I can talk to them after I'm established but thought I'd ask here first so if someone gives me a line of BS and says it's not possible, I'll know if I can argue the point or not. 

(I am allergic to everything under the sun ... except, weirdly, insect stings. :happy2: I barely react. I might as well take advantage of that.)


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't know what the rules are now and out there, but year ago in the SE the national forest had well established rules for allowing beekeepers in. Ask at the local ranger office. Re danger to others, it's perfectly possible that they are wild bees there anyway. I would be on the lookout for other bees. I don't think there is any real way to prove your bees stung someone. Locally, a beekeeper has bees on a lot in town. Produces good honey, but also puts bees out to pollinate a commercial strawberry patch.

COWS


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

I agree. Just stop in and visit with the District Ranger. I am responsible for managing Federal lands with another agency. There is no "set" policy and land managers have a wide latitude regarding NON-COMMERCIAL activities. I permit hives as long as they are not located within 1/4 mile of campgrounds or hiking trails and have each box identified with the owner's name and a contact phone number. Again, this is for private hives only. If you have any honey sales that puts you into a commercial operation and a whole set of rules/permits/fees kick in.


----------

